# Calvus/Comp breeding... Shells, Bells, or PVC



## swim lil fishy swim (Jan 17, 2009)

*What's best for breeding Calvus/Comp?*​
Shells3075.00%Bells37.50%PVC25.00%Other512.50%


----------



## swim lil fishy swim (Jan 17, 2009)

Just wondering what everyone has had the most luck with and what the fish seem to like the best. I've never kept them before but I'm hoping to be adding some WC black calvus to my collection. Thanks for your oppinions/suggestions.


----------



## RippinLipp (Dec 22, 2008)

I myself have never breed them. From what I have seen though is everyone I know who does beed them all use Bells


----------



## swim lil fishy swim (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks for all the input everyone. Keep the votes/suggestions coming. :thumb:


----------



## Ed_209 (Dec 22, 2004)

If they want to breed,they'll find a way. I've used those clay caves,barnacles,6 inch piece of black plastic pipe with a cap on one end,and a conch(bad idea). Once they stuck all their eggs to the underside of a rock.
Get some barnacles.I've found it's the easiest to get the wrigglers out of.


----------



## TaNgS_RuLe (Sep 26, 2007)

I use only striped fox shells for my altos (see: http://www.shells-of-aquarius.com/image ... ed-fox.jpg)

I too had the same question in the past, and got my answer by placing a trio of WC yellow calvus full of rocks with crevices, pvcs, and artificial caves of all shapes and sizes, and they always always choose the striped fox shell, or another shell that is similar that I do not know the name of.

I currently have 7 pairs/trios/groups of altos, and all of them breed in striped fox shells. Might be slighly more difficult getting the wrigglers out, but it feels more rewarding  and I have gotten used to it


----------



## Ed_209 (Dec 22, 2004)

The females can get stuck in that type shell though. I was told this and didn't think it would happen to me 
but it did. So I don't risk my WC calvus in conch type shells anymore.


----------



## TaNgS_RuLe (Sep 26, 2007)

I have bred altos for many many years, and never had a female that died getting stuck in one.

How did you know that it got stuck? It disappeared and was subsequently found dead in the shell? There are other reasons for it.

If it just refuses to come out of the shell, even for days it does not mean it was stuck, different breeding females behave differently, some disappear into a shell for almost the entire duration it takes for the fry to reach free swimming, probably due to an over-aggressive male.

The tunnel in the shell is such that it gets narrower and narrower, and they usually just wriggle abit thus moving backwards into a wider section of the tunnel. I see this all the time when they go into the shell and try to get out later.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I've used/offered up conch and whelk shells, as well as flower pots, bells, barnacles and rock work.

Most females seem to choose whelk shells, though I've had females choose a bell, and one that would only breed in rocks. Any of them will work.


----------



## Ed_209 (Dec 22, 2004)

I know it was stuck because I pulled the shell apart with pliers (underwater)and she was wedged in there tight. Even at the point you see in the picture,I had to wriggle her back and forth to get her out. From her smell,she was dead maybe a few days.
I've only been breeding altos for about 3 years,but if it works for you...carry on.

Those shells have a lot of turns in them.I thought it ended just out of sight but this shell had about 2 complete spirals.I was pretty surprised.
I had a Brichardi get stuck in a barnacle once. I thought she was guarding eggs but she wasn't moving at all. Got out the pliers and pulled apart a bit of it. I freed her and she had a big bend in her body.Swam like that for a few days and she eventually went back to normal.


----------



## TaNgS_RuLe (Sep 26, 2007)

Yea, that definately looks like a stuck alto, sorry to hear 

I realise that a striped fox shell is significantly different from the one in your picture, the height of the hole is much shorter, and makes up only a third of the entire shell length. Which means the entrance is much smaller. Usually when my altos are fully in I can still see its tail.

Im just here to share what has worked for me, sorry if i sound too defensive.


----------



## swim lil fishy swim (Jan 17, 2009)

Ed_209 said:


> The females can get stuck in that type shell though. I was told this and didn't think it would happen to me
> but it did. So I don't risk my WC calvus in conch type shells anymore.


Wow, sorry to hear/see that. I know you must have been bummed.

Thanks again everyone for your input. :thumb:

Mike


----------



## swim lil fishy swim (Jan 17, 2009)

Based on the poll, it's lookin like shells are the most popular.

Thanks for the input everyone =D>


----------



## kolopedo (Feb 23, 2003)

I prefer the square calvus caves with the long slender opening in the front. When given a choice, the altos I've had have chosen these caves as spawning sites the majority of the time.


----------



## swim lil fishy swim (Jan 17, 2009)

kolopedo, can you link me to the square calvus caves? Shells are still winning the poll and I'm sure that I'll have some shells in there but I'm a lil paranoid after seeing the stuck calvus photo so I'm gonna give the fish a couple options.

Thanks again everyone :thumb: =D>


----------



## kolopedo (Feb 23, 2003)

These aren't the square ones, but they function exactly the same. These are the ones I got most recently.

http://www.cichlidbreeding.com/products.php?cat=8

Hope they work for you as well.


----------



## Ed_209 (Dec 22, 2004)

Mine have spawned in the first ceramic cave you see at that link from kolopedo.
My male can fit inside with the female.Fortunately,he's a good parent. I've seen him round up fry that escaped and spit them back in the cave.
They've also spawned in the "Fish Breeding Caves Twin Tubes" you see on page 2


----------



## PhillyzCichlidz (Jun 19, 2008)

Mine love the coral clusters to breed in or really big shells but If you go with shells make sure they are large enough to house the comps in


----------



## tice214 (Oct 18, 2007)

I have a trio of wild comps that go crazy in pvc elbow. I am the only one that voted for them. I just ordered and breeding toaster (thatâ€™s what I call it) to try something different for them.


----------



## swim lil fishy swim (Jan 17, 2009)

We have a pvc heater at work (electrician), it is used to heat up a stick of pvc so that you can bend it without it collapsing (instead of buying 90's, 45's, etc). I think I'm gonna try heating some up and flattening it so that it's shaped like the mouth of a shell, rather than buying the caves. I've pretty much decided that I'm gonna try shells and some sort of cave. I'll give the fish some options. I definitely want the breeding site to be removable so that I can get the fry out easily. I've even been thinking about making some narrow rock caves out of thin slate and silicone. If it weren't for that picture of the stuck calvus  I would go with shells exclusively as they are the obvious favorite based on the poll. I'll try to offer some "safer" sites, but if the fish choose the shells.... so be it.

Thanks again everyone for your input!!! =D> It is much appreciated :thumb:

Continue voting, when other people have the same question in the future this will be a good thread for them to see.


----------



## jh82 (Oct 26, 2007)

I have had enormous success using barnacle clusters. In fact I have more alto's than I know what to do with. As a previous poster noted, it is very easy to remove fry from them. The bristlenose plecos that are in my calvus tank use the barnacle clusters to bread in, also.


----------

